
We own you - mijustin
https://medium.com/@mijustin/we-own-you-9a97819ad292#.tckkwix5w
======
pjdorrell
With reference to the use of the word "our" in the context of company
employees:

"I'll have to check with _my_ lawyer before I sign this".

I'm fairly sure that 'my' lawyer does not consider herself to be one of my
personal possessions.

This is just normal English, not necessarily an assumption of total ownership.

~~~
mcv
Agreed. I also speak of "my team", but I certainly don't own the team. I'm not
even an employee of the company the team is part of; I'm a freelancer.

I agree with everything else though: don't work yourself to death for a
company that knows no loyalty. Do what you're paid to do, but they don't own
your soul. If they want it, they should pay a lot more.

